# Why wrap bands on outside of frame for TTF?



## Bmwbob (Jun 26, 2019)

I just made a new band set for my Axiom Ocularis and this question came to mind.
With the bands going around the outside of the frame, it looks like just a small error in keeping the frame square would result in a frame hit.
If the bands were wrapped around the inside of the frame, it looks like they would tend to keep the shot moving down the center more than if they were wrapped from the outside.
Of course, the ability to use a center line marked on the band for aiming is impaired by the fork end with them inside, but that's not what I was wondering about.
Any ideas here?
Bob


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Totally hear you here Bob, I've thought the same but I didnt ponder on it too long because really things are the way they are because they work haha I think you covered the negatives with this method because of aiming hindrances and also I think the bands would bunch up an awful lot when trying to pass through the frame if they were banded to the inside. But then again, try it out and report you're findings 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Yah I understand what you are getting at regarding holding the frame correctly. I'm not sure if having the bands inside of the yoke would necessarily prevent a fork hit as most fork hits are due to a bad pouch release. I really like the Axiom Ocularis but would start a newbie on something with a wider fork gap until they figure out their pouch release and eliminate the canting of the frame.

There are some designs that are meant to have the bands be drawn back through the forks though. I haven't tried these but I am aware of the Cyclops and Minotaur from A+ Slingshots. http://www.aplusslingshots.com/the-cyclops.html .


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Bmwbob said:


> I just made a new band set for my Axiom Ocularis and this question came to mind.
> With the bands going around the outside of the frame, it looks like just a small error in keeping the frame square would result in a frame hit.
> If the bands were wrapped around the inside of the frame, it looks like they would tend to keep the shot moving down the center more than if they were wrapped from the outside.
> Of course, the ability to use a center line marked on the band for aiming is impaired by the fork end with them inside, but that's not what I was wondering about.
> ...


"One line aiming" to the target... the bands are wider to prevent bunching up... by having the bands on the outside, when the bands pass through they hit the fork on the edges of the pouch and make sure that it opens for a safer shot (almost zero chance of a return to sender "rts" shot)....

Many designs can be banded on the outside or the inside just depends on your preference, but for the most part the outside is our preference!


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Yah I understand what you are getting at regarding holding the frame correctly. I'm not sure if having the bands inside of the yoke would necessarily prevent a fork hit as most fork hits are due to a bad pouch release. I really like the Axiom Ocularis but would start a newbie on something with a wider fork gap until they figure out their pouch release and eliminate the canting of the frame.
> There are some designs that are meant to have the bands be drawn back through the forks though. I haven't tried these but I am aware of the Cyclops and Minotaur from A+ Slingshots. http://www.aplusslingshots.com/the-cyclops.html .


Wow that's a different design, never came across this before. Cool! I think also daisy have a wrist brace with spinning tips that allow the bands to pass on the inside

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmwbob (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi, Sam and Prelude!
Yup. You are confirming what Aaron at Simple Shot told me about the bands getting crowded between the forks.
In fact, I rigged up a Barnett wire frame folder TTF with the bands on the inside and it works great. My wife's 89 year old uncle is shooting it now and having a ball!
I haven't had any frame strike issues with this frame, but I did with the small Chinese frame I used before.
I did rig the Axiom up TTF and fired a few shots.
O.M.G.!
I couldn't even hit a target I made on an 8-1/2"X11" piece of paper from 12 feet away!
I tried every different way of sighting I could think of and my shots ALL went VERY low and to the left.
I switched back to OTT and everything is fine.
I couldn't believe how much difference it made switching from OTT to TTF.
I might have another go at TTF much later after I have a better grasp of the fundamentals, but it won't be any time soon! (Shudder!).
Boba


----------

